# What is the best snail bait for night traps??



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Everyday scrape the snails of the glass with a net and drop them in your loach tank.


----------



## ridethespiral (Aug 5, 2010)

I use new life spectrum h2o stable wafers which hold up for 24 hours or so and by the time they finally disintegrate or are almost gone, the snails come take over 

They literally pile up and take over the remnants of the wafer haha

also everything in my tank goes for them including the rams and cardinals


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

A piece of zucchini works too and actually nicer since you can lift it up with all the snails attached to it


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

The 24 hour long wafers are a good idea, as is the zucchini, I'll give that a shot, thanks!




mscichlid said:


> Everyday scrape the snails of the glass with a net and drop them in your loach tank.


The tank is literally wall to wall saggitaria and subwassertang. Scraping the glass isn't feasible lol. Especially a daily thing. Plus, the snails are all over the place and only a few on the glass at any point in time.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I have heard that lettuce is good snail bait, put it in a plastic bottle overnight and in the morning you can lift out the bottle with the snails inside. (your dwarf corys might get in there too, but should be easy to dump out)


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kill the Queen*

The drones can then be baited with lettuced bottle


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

I use a small disposable plastic cup - the type you'd use in the bathroom. My tank is very deep so I made a small hole in the top edge of the cup and ran a long piece of string thru it and tied it off. Then I put a piece of cucumber or squash or really any vege in the cup (I attach the vege to a stone if needed to weigh it down) in the evening and lower it into the tank with the string hanging out the top. In the morning I pull it up by the string and I have a cup full of snails. I prefer this method even in a more shallow tank just cause I don't have to stick my hands in there. Also, there is no danger of a fish getting stuck in the cup.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

Great, I'll try this tonight. May have to use carrot though.... we're a few days behind in grocery shopping . 

Thanks all!


----------



## 1987 (Jan 27, 2007)

cucumbers


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Simple sinking algae wafers have always been snail magnets for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2018)

Get a large Mason jar, make sure it's clean. Fill it with Romaine lettuce leaves. Lie it on it's side with stems facing out, (so they go in farther) and be sure to empty the snails in the morning. They'll come out during the day. Wafers will work, if you don't have a pleco and any kind of dwarf catfish.


----------

